# Nostalgia For Us Old Bikers ( Part 1)



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Be hinest...who of us wasnt like this??









Features by beloved Goldie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Be hinest...who of us wasnt like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Roger, only getting a red X


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ahh now I see it, reminds me of Ogri


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Telescopic forks


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Telescopic forks


Nothing but the best!!!!

No girder forks and worthless friction dampers on real bikes!!


----------

